# What are the Pros and Cons of being a Union Electrical Contractor?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe getting quality employees??????? That means (I WOULD ASSUME) the union has all then men tied up?

Other than that you will pay higher wages and have higher health and benefit cost.

Can't think of any other positives.


If the plants are union you may HAVE TO BE union to work there.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

access to trained personnel in the number you need just for the time you need them.Manning the jobs you have is critical in building a business and being able to access qualified personel with a phone call mis very valuable.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

rewire said:


> access to trained personnel in the number you need just for the time you need them.


If this was really true.


----------

